# Amlogic-MXPro_II-6.0.1 (supported API:3)



## two (May 9, 2017)

my Android Box is stuck on the "Android Recorvery" Screen...does anybody know how to fix this problem...it says "E:Cannot load volume/misc!"....and i've already "reboot system now" and "Wipe data/factory reset" and "Wipe cache partition" and it keeps returning to this screen....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like "/misc" is corrupt or not accessible.


----------

